# Word of the Day - Enclave



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

Enclave (noun) - a territory within or surrounded by a larger territory whose inhabitants are culturally or ethnically distinct. A place or group that is different in character from those surrounding it.

Vatican City is a well-known enclave of Rome.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 25, 2021)

The Wayne National Forest in southern Ohio is not a federal enclave.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Our large cities had many enclaves, decades ago, 
but perhaps those areas have become less distinct, in more current times.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 25, 2021)

In the Cleveland area there is an enclave they call Slavic Village.  It is distinct from other parts of the city with it's original inhabitants and cultural shops.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Sometimes one can find interesting, authentic, and great foods, at a restaurant located within an enclave.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2021)

West Berlin was an enclave of freedom in the midst of East Germany.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 28, 2021)

My grandfather came to America when he was 21 and lived in a Slovak _enclave_ in PA most of his life. He never learned to speak English and lived to be 72. He couldn't speak with his sons in law or grandchildren. His 5 daughters spoke Slovak to him.


----------

